# Where on earth is the Hexohms At?



## TyTy (16/7/19)

Hey guys been looking for the Hexohm v3 for a few days now and can't seem to find it anywhere any1 know where they at? Seem to be very popular and good mods and most stores either don't have it or sold out. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr. B (16/7/19)

TyTy said:


> Hey guys been looking for the Hexohm v3 for a few days now and can't seem to find it anywhere any1 know where they at? Seem to be very popular and good mods and most stores either don't have it or sold out.
> 
> Thanks guys


There very few retailers who sell them in SA. The only store I know of in SA who has stock at the moment is BVL (Brothers Vape Lounge). They either have stock or are getting in this week

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein (16/7/19)

TyTy said:


> Hey guys been looking for the Hexohm v3 for a few days now and can't seem to find it anywhere any1 know where they at? Seem to be very popular and good mods and most stores either don't have it or sold out.
> 
> Thanks guys


Check Vanilla Vape Witbank I'm sure they have a red and blue available....


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (16/7/19)

Whatsapp me. I jave a like new spotless one for u. 0795095703

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGeezy21 (16/7/19)

Vaperite just received the Hexohm O Frame. https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/hex-ohm-o-frame/


----------



## Hakhan (17/7/19)

hiding from the crickets

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> hiding from the crickets






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (17/7/19)

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/hexohm-powdered-mod/

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan (17/7/19)

which is better to get the anodised or powder coated versions?


----------



## Jengz (17/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> which is better to get the anodised or powder coated versions?


Anodised: scratches more, chips less but feels a lot nicer. 

Powder coated: scratches less, mor prone to chips and has a rougher feel to it

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/7/19)

You can PM me. I have a mint Green Splatter aka Zombie edition and I have three brand new o-frames.


----------



## Colinnel123 (4/6/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You can PM me. I have a mint Green Splatter aka Zombie edition and I have three brand new o-frames.


Hi

Is this available
Colin0827720802


----------

